# Lock car beep sound inconsistent



## TTTL (Apr 11, 2018)

I bought my new Tiguan a month ago and noticed that the beep sound volum when locking the car are inconsistent. Sometimes the volum is noticably lower while sometimes it sounds pretty sharp and clear. I took it to the dealer couple weeks ago when fixing some other issues and they said this was normal. I had a VW before this and the sound is always consistent. Does anyone else have this simliar issue?


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

TTTL said:


> I bought my new Tiguan a month ago and noticed that the beep sound volum when locking the car are inconsistent. Sometimes the volum is noticably lower while sometimes it sounds pretty sharp and clear. I took it to the dealer couple weeks ago when fixing some other issues and they said this was normal. I had a VW before this and the sound is always consistent. Does anyone else have this simliar issue?


There is a Beep sound when we lock the Tiguan? Mine doesnt do this at all. I just see the lights flash. 

Is this Model Dependent?


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Dizzlez said:


> There is a Beep sound when we lock the Tiguan? Mine doesnt do this at all. I just see the lights flash.
> 
> Is this Model Dependent?


The only audible option is to have the horn "honk" when locking. That can be set via the infotainment screen.
I'm not sure what "beep" @TTTL is referring to unless his vehicle has an alarm that was installed by the dealer.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

It's worth noting that (at least on my car, Highline), the lock-beep will only activate if I lock the vehicle via keyfob when there's a door open.

If all doors are closed and I hit lock, no sound.

If a door is open and I hit lock, the doors lock and the mirrors fold in - and then when that open door is closed, the car gives a quick honk.


----------



## TTTL (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks for the reply guys. Sorry about the confusion, I meant the honk sound. It doesn't make any sound when I lock the car for the first time, but after the second time it honks. And I was advised by the salesman to do it twice every time when locking the door just to make sure.


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

TTTL said:


> Thanks for the reply guys. Sorry about the confusion, I meant the honk sound. It doesn't make any sound when I lock the car for the first time, but after the second time it honks. And I was advised by the salesman to do it twice every time when locking the door just to make sure.


It doesnt make a "Honk" sound when you first press the keyfob. The second time it is pressed, it will "honk". This is pretty standard. The Jeep and Chevy I owned did the same thing.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

TTTL said:


> Thanks for the reply guys. Sorry about the confusion, I meant the honk sound. It doesn't make any sound when I lock the car for the first time, but after the second time it honks. And I was advised by the salesman to do it twice every time when locking the door just to make sure.


Thanks for the clarification. To address your original question, the "honk sound" on mine does not seem to vary. I would assume that the sound you hear could also be dependent on the surroundings.

Also, if you wanted to, the honk can be deactivated via the car settings.


----------



## TTTL (Apr 11, 2018)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Thanks for the clarification. To address your original question, the "honk sound" on mine does not seem to vary. I would assume that the sound you hear could also be dependent on the surroundings.
> 
> Also, if you wanted to, the honk can be deactivated via the car settings.


Thank you for the inputs. Mine definitely varies and I have tested it multiple times in the same environment. I guess it's not a very big deal so I might just turn it off in the settings later(didn't know this option before). Cheers


----------



## TTTL (Apr 11, 2018)

Dizzlez said:


> It doesnt make a "Honk" sound when you first press the keyfob. The second time it is pressed, it will "honk". This is pretty standard. The Jeep and Chevy I owned did the same thing.


Yes, but the issue I have is the honk volume varies.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

TTTL said:


> Yes, but the issue I have is the honk volume varies.


Any other variables? Temperature? Position (you, not the car)? Humidity?



Also, does it really matter?


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

Do you realise that hitting the lock button on the fob twice disables the tilt and motion sensors if you have a factory alarm ? I'm not sure what the alarm situation is there but it's standard here in NZ. We don't get any beep because it's illegal to have them beep here.

Cheers


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

OP: I believe i know exactly what you are talking about, it's not the same each time the car is locked, sometimes its very low, other times its loud. 

I"ll try and get a video up tonight


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

I just noticed this last night, it is definitely quieter sometimes, significantly.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gjosephs (Mar 7, 2018)

I also noticed this right away, I honestly haven't given it much thought. There are a couple electronic quirks I think I'd rather just leave alone. I thought it may be due to proximity when you push it, but it seems to be pretty random. Also, I notice that if I press "lock" while someone is still getting out (the door is open), it'll lock when that door is closed and flash the lights, but only sometimes will the horn honk on it's own.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Mentioned this to dealer at my last visit and was told it's working without issue -_-

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cahrens (Jun 5, 2018)

Mine is off in the settings, but sometimes it will blow the horn anyways. I can live with it. It's only happened like 2-3 times since I've had the car (about 1 month).


----------



## Athlon64BIT (Oct 3, 2018)

Mines louder sometimes then others too, to get it to honk when locking and not using the fob.
Press the door handle once, it flashes the lights, press it a 2nd time you hear the honk.
A Tech at the dealership showed me this.
He said if you press the door handle once you only lock the front doors, 2 times with the honk = everything.
Tho I have not tested this myself.

Cheers from Canada


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

Athlon64BIT said:


> Mines louder sometimes then others too, to get it to honk when locking and not using the fob.
> Press the door handle once, it flashes the lights, press it a 2nd time you hear the honk.
> A Tech at the dealership showed me this.
> He said if you press the door handle once you only lock the front doors, 2 times with the honk = everything.
> ...


He is incorrect. Any lock command locks all doors and the hatch.
Locking only some of the doors serves no purpose. Locks are designed to keep people out - if sending a lock command only locks half the doors, you're not keeping anyone out. That's not how any car door locks work.

UNLOCKING can be selected - you can choose to either unlock all doors with one command, or ONLY the driver (or passenger if you grab that handle) door with the first command, and then all doors with the second command. This is adjustable in the Central Locking menu.


----------

